# Might Get My Dryer Back



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Dryer hasn't been running for the last 6 months.DW finally looked at it,decided it was Heating Element.Soon as she gets another I'll be in good shape.

Said something to my MIL about me buying something.She says I need to buy my DW a New Washer and Dryer.I say what we have does just fine.She says you don't have to hang clothes out? DW says oh yes he does:walk:

big rockpile


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Can't wait to see what that electric bill shock will look like on your face, BRP. That being said, I miss mine when it doesn't heat, too. I HATE stiff sox n undies. And nothing feels as toasty as fresh sox right out of the dryer in winter time.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ninn said:


> Can't wait to see what that electric bill shock will look like on your face, BRP. That being said, I miss mine when it doesn't heat, too. I HATE stiff sox n undies. And nothing feels as toasty as fresh sox right out of the dryer in winter time.


Our Electric runs about $60 a month.I've got a good Clothesline and Pins,but its hard to keep up if it rains every other day.Can hang them in the Barn but takes forever to dry.

big rockpile


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

my DH bugs me all the time about not having a dryer. I am way too cheap to pay the extra electric bill.LOL


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I know what you mean about the rain every other day! I have a working dryer but I am looking forward to using my clothesline on a more regular basis. I don't have anywhere to hang them inside right now if it is too wet outside, so I am still using the dryer a bit more than I care to this time of year.

Usually I can lower the electric bill a bit this time of year, as the furnace doesn't kick on as much, and we don't need the air. If I cut back on the dryer, I can save a little and apply it to some other bills before the heat of the summer kicks in. It's been too wet, and its taking a lot longer to warm up this year. Today we aren't suppose to make it to 50, and they are talking frost overnight!!


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

big rockpile said:


> Our Electric runs about $60 a month.I've got a good Clothesline and Pins,but its hard to keep up if it rains every other day.Can hang them in the Barn but takes forever to dry.
> 
> big rockpile


Do you have a place in the house you can put up one of those retractable clotheslines?
Or, buy a folding drying rack - I love mine! Those are great in the winter and for rainy days.

BTW - I've been putting about 1/4 cup of Baking Soda in every load, along with the soap and it softens my clothes and actually boosts the detergent action. You might try it and see if it helps for line dried clothes too.


----------

